# A heated discussion!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

We're having a heatwave. Temps reaching 105-112 degrees. Chagall doesn't seem to mind. In fact, he's 'waving' me off when I call him in. This has led to some heated exchanges between us.:becky: Anyone else have a poodle who thinks sauna-like weather is a _good_ thing?

*"Chagall, it's getting too hot out. I want you to come in."*









*"Why? I'm not hot?!"*








*"Chagall, I want you back in the house right now!"*


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Chagall is soooo cute. I can't imagine him giving you the "cold shoulder" during this heat wave.

Max seems to love it, too, but Maddie hates it. Really funny to see the different attitudes about the heat.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha Ha! I love the one of Chagall barking at you! Boy, that is SOME heat for you guys! Here in Dallas the summer months are a long string of over 100 degree days, usually. This never seems to effect our pups desire to go out. I really have to watch Indie, the 11 year old, because she has such a great ball drive that she'll chase until....well, I won't let her ....I have to MAKE her stop and get cool...
LOVE those pictures of Chagall and LOVE your backyard!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall is just adorable!!! I LOVE these pictures! You can see his sweet and funny personality in his cute face!

Lou and Apollo still like to play outside when its 100 but they get tired faster and then stand by the door after a few minutes wanting to go back in the AC. Hehehe


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Does Chagall ever had a bad hair day? He always looks amazing!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh Oh, Chagall has the same attitude like the girls! It has been incredibly hot here lately with alot of humidity which is not common for our area. The girls are on the deck, cuddled up on a huge dog bed & when it's time to come in, Sadie takes off to the back yard and Lacey follows her. It's like a little game for them, while I am soaked running around after them! 
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Actually, my girls don't do well in the heat, but just had to say how simply spectacular he is - thanks for the wonderful pictures!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chagall is the such 'the poodle attitude'! It is kinda like, "I will listen to you if you are saying something I like.......or giving me something I like, or doing something I like" They just let us think we are in control.........LOL!
Molly loves to go outside in the heat just to sit on the top of our embankment, and survey her kingdom from the shade of the Azalea bushes. Getting her down and back on the patio is sometimes a battle of wills!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Reminds me of a "hot stone massage".....doggie style! Sunny hates the heat, so no argument with him. Maybe Chagall feels since he is sporting a Miami he just HAS to be in the heat!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He's so cute! My two get exhausted by the heat and lie flat on the wood floors or on the entryway tile and nap in the afternoons. Then they get revived in the evenings and tear around clunking into furniture and walls, having a very loud mock vicious wrestling match.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Love the pictures! It has been crazy hot here as well and we don't have central air. Lexi would stay outside as long as we let her. She doesn't mind the heat outside at all.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Remy and I have been staying indoors during this latest heat wave, only taking short walks and playing fetch in the yard when it is in the shade. Still trying to figure him out - I think since he is black, he can get overheated faster than other colors. 

Chagall is impressive as always. Such a cool looking dude.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

If you all think that Chagall is cute in pictures, you should meet him in person!! He is the sweetest, most loving little boy around! When he gets used to you, he will greet you like he has been missing you more than anything in the world and shower you with kisses. The only thing you have to be careful of is that if you are sitting comfortably on the couch, he will randomly launch himself into your arms for a cuddle! 

And handsome, although his pictures are beautiful, they pale in comparison to the little man in person!!!!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Very cute pics!

I took Panda to the dog park the other morning and the temperature rose into the 90's. He got too hot after a last chase before we left and actually asked to leave after that. Then the car was hot of course and I got worried about him because I could tell he was too hot. :sweat: I cranked up the AC with all of it aimed at Panda and soon he was himself again.


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

14 week old brown Miniature Poodle Rembrandt is not fond of this hot weather. He refuses to go out in the middle of the day. Mommy is keeping the central a/c set at 70 nice and cool.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

CtPoodle said:


> 14 week old brown Miniature Poodle Rembrandt is not fond of this hot weather. He refuses to go out in the middle of the day. Mommy is keeping the central a/c set at 70 nice and cool.


Wow, I cant even tolerate 70 indoors in the winter. My a/c is at 79 in the summer. Heat is at a frosty 73 in winter.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> Wow, I cant even tolerate 70 indoors in the winter. My a/c is at 79 in the summer. Heat is at a frosty 73 in winter.


I had to read this to hubby and we are both giggling! (He loved the "frosty 73"  ) Wow!! 79?! I would die!! Hahahaha
I really felt sick spending the night at a friend's house once and it was 77 in the winter. I had to put a towel under my room door and open the window LOL 

We keep it at 68-73F year-round! 
And the poooles get warm easy too
At 73 Lou is panting a bit and so am I hehehehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

The heat keeps Rhett and Jippy in the A/C!! They do not like the heat!! Rhett gives me the" Do I have to go outside now? " look as does Jippy! So looking forward to fall and eek " snow" !!! OMG do NOT tell DH I said that!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for participating in the _hot_ topic! 


Angl said:


> I can't imagine him giving you the "cold shoulder" ....


See how deceiving looks can be?! 


kukukachoo said:


> Does Chagall ever had a bad hair day? He always looks amazing!


When you're retired, and have a slicker brush in every room, it's _easy_ to keep on top of the poodle hair. :nod:


schpeckie said:


> when it's time to come in, Sadie takes off to the back yard and Lacey follows her. It's like a little game for them, while I am soaked running around after them! Sylvia & the Girls!


As a champion bodybuilder, you're in_ much _better shape to run after them than anyone else I know! :vroam:


liljaker said:


> Maybe Chagall feels since he is sporting a Miami he just HAS to be in the heat!!!!


Too funny! And you just might be onto something! :island:


cavon said:


> If you all think that Chagall is cute in pictures, you should meet him in person!! He is the sweetest, most loving little boy around!....The only thing you have to be careful of is that if you are sitting comfortably on the couch, he will randomly launch himself into your arms for a cuddle!


Aww thanks, my friend! He really is like a guided missile in search of affection. (I have tried _so hard _to train him only to leap up for love when he's invited. But he's just so love-crazed!) :in-love:



Jacamar said:


> Wow, I cant even tolerate 70 indoors in the winter. My a/c is at 79 in the summer. Heat is at a frosty 73 in winter.


You sound so much like a Floridian! :biggrin1: My relatives down there have the same sort of miscalibrated internal thermostat. (I think Chagall's "factory installed" thermostat is a bit off too!)


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> You sound so much like a Floridian! :biggrin1: My relatives down there have the same sort of miscalibrated internal thermostat. (I think Chagall's "factory installed" thermostat is a bit off too!)


I know! I cant stand cold. And I want to do a trip to climb Kilimanjaro but it could mean sleeping in a tent when its -5! :shock:

But if Chagall runs around when its 105 he likes it hotter than me!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci loves tanning in the sun. Miu Miu hates it. This is how they sit outside





Miu Miu only comes out after the sun is gone. And if she does come out her tongue is about to fall out. Lol


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Great photos! Cooper loves to be outside, but when it gets too hot, he heads indoors to the a/c!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

KellyL said:


> Great photos! Cooper loves to be outside, but when it gets too hot, he heads indoors to the a/c!


Miu Miu does that too. She stands over the ac and moves her head left and right enjoying the air. Lol. They are smart aren't they


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Awweee...He is just tolerant of any and every thing  Such a good little man he is


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Rocco just thinks my requests for him to come in are a signal to play keep away!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lovely photos!!!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Toddy and Gabriella don't seem to mind the heat too much, but I am lucky to have a lot of large trees, so most of their fenced yard is shaded. Still, with our temps in the 90's and heat indexes in the 100's, I limit their outdoor playing time to fairly short outings. Oreo likes to find a sunny patch and take a sun bath until she is panting...I guess the warmth feels good on her old bones (I can sympathize). They are all usually happy to get back in to their AC. Love all the pictures of your beautiful poodles!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Both of my black Spoos were different. Roxy didn't seem to mind the heat too much. Beau on the other hand was not happy above 90 degrees. In the summer he would lay on the AC vent and the rest of us would heat up but he was happy as he could be on top of that vent.

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I love the pictures of Chagall and the captions are hilarious. He looks exactly like he's saying those things. 

It's funny Matisse, my white puppy seems to like the sun and heat. (heat here, meaning 75 or 80. Little black Maurice seeks shade. He really doesn't like the heat. His black hair must absorb it fast. I have a tunnel in the back yard for them to play around in and if it's in the sun, he'll lie right next to it, almost under it to get in the shadow. I don't know that Matisse would like it much hotter though. They're true Washingtonians, I guess...use to a pretty mild climate.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is soooo beautiful!!!! Guess what - Teddy is coming to visit again in Sept. - isnt that cool?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Guess what - Teddy is coming to visit again in Sept. - isnt that cool?


Oh *Pamela*, that hot news is so cool!!:highfive2: How wonderful you'll have time with Teddy again!! Does Ginger know yet?  Really great you have something so special to look forward to at summer's end. Now if I could just _end_ Chagall's love affair with hot weather! (I'm more in love with air conditioning myself. )


----------



## Alkhe (Aug 7, 2013)

Chagall is so gorgeous - I am totally in love. There's something about the silvers that just .. I can't not love them. So pretty!!


----------

